
Analyse Asia 47: App Annie in Asia with Yu Junde - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/07/23/episode-47-app-annie-in-asia-with-yu-junde/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Yu Junde, Vice President, Asia Pacific from App Annie joined us to
discuss the footprint of App Annie in Asia Pacific. Starting from the origins
of App Annie and how the company went from Beijing to San Francisco, Junde
shared why Asia is the most interesting market in the world for mobile. We
also discuss the reasons on why China has now surpassed US in iOS downloads
and the interesting case of app monetisation in Southeast Asia where Google
Play revenues are starting to exceed Apple iTunes Apps Store with the
advantage of mobile career billing.

